# What's happening about SAM??



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

does anyone know if sam's been released yet? such a trauma for an older dog to go through...and so frustrating as you went through all the right proceedure.....

I don't know why he's stuck in Dublin as the test and treatment has to be done on the french side and the problem would have been noticed there, and thereby saving the separation of dog from owners. I have heard of other people's dogs where the micro chip has moved, but I think it is fairly rare.

All that doesn''t help Sam...... would love to know how he is?

sugarplum


----------

